# limbsavers



## ftw1422 (Mar 17, 2009)

i dont know man. I think what gives limbsaver the edge is the composition and materials they use. They spend a bunch of money on R and D. But its your bow, do whatever makes you happy.
Just my .02


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

You can usually get some decent prices on them in our classifieds. The rubber they use is probably a lot different than that of a rubber toy's tire.

Then again, being creative may work for you in this case.

Best of luck and tell us what you think of.


----------



## martincheetah (Dec 20, 2008)

im thinking of taping it instead of glueing, so if i dont notice a difference, i can easily take them off.


----------



## martincheetah (Dec 20, 2008)

i found some soft thick Lego tires that might work too.


----------



## martincheetah (Dec 20, 2008)

i notice abit of noise difference, but not as much as a limbsaver.
Can't expect alot for a lego tire though!!
any suggestions for improvements


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah I have a HUSH KIT on my PSE and it has the wrap around limb design silencer but if you wanna stick with Limbsaver style ones just buy a set.........the matrial is what its all about!!!


----------



## martincheetah (Dec 20, 2008)

is there any way to buy any material they use to make these<??
NAVCOM material?


----------



## trav83 (Mar 18, 2007)

Dig arround in the trash cans of your local archery range or pro shops. I'm sure they'll have a few broken peices of limbsavers,I know my string leeches break in half about every 2 months n i just throw em away....so if you figure out a way to melt em down and rebuild em lemme know


----------



## martincheetah (Dec 20, 2008)

ill ask my local pro shop about it.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Id like to see pics of the rubber tires on the bow!


----------



## bow111 (Jun 28, 2008)

i think i would just buy some for what they cost...


----------



## FEDIE316 (Dec 27, 2006)

You've got to be kidding me!! LOL I'm sorry but you're shooting a 2008 bow, with some high end accessories and you're trying to figure out how NOT to spend $15 on a pair of limbsavers??? No offense, I just find it funny!! :darkbeer:


----------



## big_p (Nov 16, 2008)

FEDIE316 said:


> You've got to be kidding me!! LOL I'm sorry but you're shooting a 2008 bow, with some high end accessories and you're trying to figure out how NOT to spend $15 on a pair of limbsavers??? No offense, I just find it funny!! :darkbeer:



I gotta agree with FEDIE316 here. I respect the concept but, on somethings you just have to pull the trigger and buy them.


----------



## Dextreme (Jul 7, 2005)

I too agree its easier just the spend the $15. But...if we all just use what is already available, how are "new things" ever discovered? While martincheetah might come to the realization that a lego tire isn't going to work adiquately for a vibration dampener, he might stumble on something that will work. Ya never know...maybe we will all be shooting LTOB's (lego tires only better) someday.


----------



## ryan.u (May 3, 2008)

well if i were you would buy the limbsavers because you have a good mid-line bow and top line equipment and the bow would look funny with lego tires glued to it no-offence


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

*limbsaver*



martincheetah said:


> ill ask my local pro shop about it.


Call limbsaver at 360 427 6031 ask for Gary Sims i think i can help you out with a set of limbsaver with our new tape.......


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

I have wondered many times if the rubber that is used in artificial lures would work better than the limbsaver rubber. If I had a bunch of rubber worms lying around I would try melting them down and making my own. The material is a lot softer than limbsaver but it may not be as durable.
Maybe one of you all can try this out??? Post up if you do and tell us how it works.


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

*duro*



BlackTimber said:


> I have wondered many times if the rubber that is used in artificial lures would work better than the limbsaver rubber. If I had a bunch of rubber worms lying around I would try melting them down and making my own. The material is a lot softer than limbsaver but it may not be as durable.
> Maybe one of you all can try this out??? Post up if you do and tell us how it works.


 We have tried from 5 duro to 100 duro softer is not all that makes a limbsaver work . but what do i know Gary sims limbsaver


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

GIG said:


> We have tried from 5 duro to 100 duro softer is not all that makes a limbsaver work . *but what do i know Gary sims limbsaver*


Garry, no offense man. This was not an attack. Glad to see that Limbsaver has a guy here that lerks and posts. That is a good thing.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Garry, thats being sneeky. I love it though. So, are we gonna see some Limbsaver NASCAR Edition LimbSavers in the near future ???


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

*Limbsaver*



Hoythunter01 said:


> Garry, thats being sneeky. I love it though. So, are we gonna see some Limbsaver NASCAR Edition LimbSavers in the near future ???


 NASCAR we talk about it, But i head out to alaska from may 3 to june 6th some one got to go after them bears . Ted Nugent will be with us may 15th to the 20th he loves hunting the big alaska black bears. GARY SIMS LIMBSAVER.


----------



## martincheetah (Dec 20, 2008)

i dont realy want to buy any because i have some friends who tried limbsavers and didnt like them. 
I just wanted to see if any homemade gadjets would help at all.


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

I have tried a few different set-ups and I can tell ya that I always go back to Limbsaver products. IMO, they are unbeatable.


----------



## big_p (Nov 16, 2008)

I second that.....Limbsavers are second to non. Although I'm just getting back into archery I used SIMS products in the past and went right back to them. Thanks Gary for a great product and let me say that it is truelly an honor to meet you.


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

*Limbsaver*



big_p said:


> I second that.....Limbsavers are second to non. Although I'm just getting back into archery I used SIMS products in the past and went right back to them. Thanks Gary for a great product and let me say that it is truelly an honor to meet you.


Its nice to meet you to. Just a heads up all limbsaver being made as of 5/22 have a new tape for better hold, this was a in line change so most stores will have to sell Thur there stock. but all warranty will have the new tape GARY SIMS LIMBSAVER.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Gary, Are you using the 3M VHB now?


----------



## Dextreme (Jul 7, 2005)

GIG said:


> NASCAR we talk about it, But i head out to alaska from may 3 to june 6th some one got to go after them bears . Ted Nugent will be with us may 15th to the 20th he loves hunting the big alaska black bears. GARY SIMS LIMBSAVER.


Good luck on your trip. Keep us posted as to when the trip will be aired on TV. :thumbs_up


----------



## martincheetah (Dec 20, 2008)

BlackTimber said:


> I have wondered many times if the rubber that is used in artificial lures would work better than the limbsaver rubber. If I had a bunch of rubber worms lying around I would try melting them down and making my own. The material is a lot softer than limbsaver but it may not be as durable.
> Maybe one of you all can try this out??? Post up if you do and tell us how it works.



i not into fishing, but ill think of something else with this material


----------



## killzonearrows (Apr 28, 2009)

*I doubt it ???*

You can try them but we have found that down to the stabilizer and mountingthe bowsling limbsave has the material to stop the vibe. if you do try this use a double back adhesive foam tape so you can remove them and get adhesive off easy. but if you have the solid limbs got to bow hunter super store he has good price on limb saver items or bow hunter supply he has good prices and offfers 99cent shipping on most items


----------



## Centaur 1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Come on, rubber car wheels, melted rubber worms? I'm the first guy to try and make stuff but when it comes to my bow I really appreciate quality accessories. 
I visited the limbsaver booth at the SHOT show back in January and I was really impressed. I didn't meet Gary but I talked extensively with a guy named George who I really liked. I wound up getting one of their new quivers which I love, once it hits the stores I know a lot of people will be talking about it here on AT. I also got one of their new fiber optic sights for my turkey gun, it's held on with magnets and has a smaller diameter fiber so it doesn't block out your target. 
IMHO the best product they offer is their customer service. I bought a recoil pad for my Remington 700 that didn't fit because it's an old gun and the stock is shaped differently from what's made now. I called Limbsaver and they were happy to swap it out for one that fits my 870. They didn't even wait to get the first one back before shipping out the new one, they even sent it 2nd day air all the way to Florida.


----------



## martincheetah (Dec 20, 2008)

I dont got alot of money around right now, and there are lots of other things that if i had the money, would get first. Limbsavers arent on the top of my list of nessisities!


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

GIG said:


> NASCAR we talk about it, But i head out to alaska from may 3 to june 6th some one got to go after them bears . Ted Nugent will be with us may 15th to the 20th he loves hunting the big alaska black bears. GARY SIMS LIMBSAVER.


I know, thats a regular hunt for ya. One of these days I will get to see the Alaska Frontier. Where your going to be, I bet is beautiful. Best of luck to yourself and Ted. Give a shout when you get back and let everyone know how things were. Sure would like to share a campfire someday. Talk later Brother.


----------



## martincheetah (Dec 20, 2008)

heres my newest idea: make a form and cast a limbsaver out of silicoin caulking. Ive made a clay form and aim waiting for it to dry. Then ill inject thee caulking into it, wait for that to dry, pull off the mold and voila!!! a home made limbsaver. (hopefully)


----------



## Milliron (Feb 6, 2009)

You will shoot 1 time and the silicon will break off and fly.

I don't push most companies but limbsaver isn't a accessory it's a necesity. They work, cost nothing for the benifits they provide and last a long time.

They work because of the material, which isnt caulk, putty, pudding, melted worms or lego tires.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

GIG said:


> Call limbsaver at 360 427 6031 ask for Gary Sims i think i can help you out with a set of limbsaver with our new tape.......





martincheetah said:


> I dont got alot of money around right now, and there are lots of other things that if i had the money, would get first. Limbsavers arent on the top of my list of nessisities!


Pay attention........the owner of the company just offered to hook you up.


----------



## Mark Hedges (Dec 18, 2008)

trav83 said:


> Dig arround in the trash cans of your local archery range or pro shops. I'm sure they'll have a few broken peices of limbsavers,I know my string leeches break in half about every 2 months n i just throw em away....so if you figure out a way to melt em down and rebuild em lemme know


It looks like a thermoset plastic to me so I doubt it can be melted down.

Mark


----------



## Buckslayer12 (Sep 28, 2008)

GIG said:


> We have tried from 5 duro to 100 duro softer is not all that makes a limbsaver work . but what do i know Gary sims limbsaver


i have to second gary, limbsaver is the best, that and bowjax, i had a thread on here about a month ago about wanting a string suppressor i ended up goin with limbsavers string decelarator. it works great. but back to the subject i know your not into fishing but i hear the skirt off a spinner bait on your string works good. worth a try.:wink:


----------



## BUS314 (Dec 12, 2002)

*Yep*



FEDIE316 said:


> You've got to be kidding me!! LOL I'm sorry but you're shooting a 2008 bow, with some high end accessories and you're trying to figure out how NOT to spend $15 on a pair of limbsavers??? No offense, I just find it funny!! :darkbeer:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> just amazingukey:


----------



## martincheetah (Dec 20, 2008)

apsoutdoors sells sheets of NAVCOM material. I'm waiting on a quote from them.


----------



## martincheetah (Dec 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## naughty1 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have heard of melting worms before, but pouring it into riser holes, not me. This thread is too funny.


----------



## ryan.u (May 3, 2008)

this thread keeps getting wierder and wierder every day martincheetah just buy limbsavers i seen them at walmart for 10$ save your time and money:darkbeer:


----------



## big_p (Nov 16, 2008)

Hell if Gary wants to hook me up with some of the new limbsavers I'll give you the "ol' octopus armed looking ones" that came with my bow...LOL. I have no idea what kind they are guys so, bare with me. What's the debate? SIMS ARE THE BEST!!:darkbeer:

UPDATE: They are Bowtech Vibrablock limb dampers. AH...the power of the internet.


----------



## martincheetah (Dec 20, 2008)

big_p said:


> Hell if Gary wants to hook me up with some of the new limbsavers I'll give you the "ol' octopus armed looking ones" that came with my bow...LOL. I have no idea what kind they are guys so, bare with me. What's the debate? SIMS ARE THE BEST!!:darkbeer:
> 
> UPDATE: They are Bowtech Vibrablock limb dampers. AH...the power of the internet.


What makes you think Im not interested in them?


----------



## big_p (Nov 16, 2008)

martincheetah said:


> What makes you think Im not interested in them?



I didn't say that you were not interested in them. I was just stating that..."There is no debate....SIMS IS THE BEST"


----------



## martincheetah (Dec 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ryan.u (May 3, 2008)

i got a idea glue a cup of jell-o to each limb :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::darkbeer: that should stop any noise and viberation plus when your huntin you have a snack:darkbeer:


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

ryan.u said:


> i got a idea glue a cup of jell-o to each limb :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::darkbeer: that should stop any noise and viberation plus when your huntin you have a snack:darkbeer:


make them green color for a great lime flavor:set1_rolf2: LOL :darkbeer:


----------



## martincheetah (Dec 20, 2008)

ryan.u said:


> i got a idea glue a cup of jell-o to each limb :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::darkbeer: that should stop any noise and viberation plus when your huntin you have a snack:darkbeer:


I might try that!!:wink:

:jksign: :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## lilblknight (Jan 23, 2006)

martincheetah said:


> heres my newest idea: make a form and cast a limbsaver out of silicoin caulking. Ive made a clay form and aim waiting for it to dry. Then ill inject thee caulking into it, wait for that to dry, pull off the mold and voila!!! a home made limbsaver. (hopefully)


Coming from a man that has used Silcone. Rubber bands and or Rubber hoses. The fact still remains, you will not get the same result that SIMS products offer. I can say it does cut down on the noise a lil. But a word of caution. if you use silicone watch it before it sets. If allowed to set it sticks well almost to well. you have to add a lil grease to the form first then as it sets slowly lift it from its surface. to get the best sound reduction. I have used silicone on my sight brackets. I even filled a old bows riser, cut it to form. what i found was yes the bow was a lil quieter but mostly, I just added weight to the bow. Now if my arrow fell off the rest it was great to get rid of that clang. As for using it on the string. IMO it just will not hold up. I use cat whiskers, IMO they stay on the string the longest.. Feel free to try and let us know. But hang around you can find sims products on sale often..I love their product. Good luck..LBK


----------



## martincheetah (Dec 20, 2008)

my silicon limbsaver broke, like everyone said it would!! :set1_fishing:


----------



## DrumdudeLarry (Mar 22, 2008)

*I like the Jell-O*

You can mix the colors. camo Jell-O:lol3::banana:


----------

